# Cough, cough, choke, choke



## Colt

Is that the Vikings I hear? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Yep! :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W

Nope......I saw them play a great second half.It was obvious that they tried it Chili's way the first half and then Brett said now we do it my way after being down 16-0.They still will beat the Giants and the Cowboys will beat the Eagles for the #2 seed.


----------



## Scott LeDuc

Colt said:


> Is that the Vikings I hear? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


Nope, it's the sound of the audience while listening to your "comedy" act.


----------



## Colt

The gurgling sound you heard at last nights game was Jon Gruden slurping on Favre. That guy is worse than Madden with his Favre man crush. I honestly think during the game he was spanking his primate. It was funny watching him fight back the tears after All Day fumbles away the game. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## KEN W

Nope it's the sound of people laughing at your posts.You know.....LOL :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## MOB

Yes, that is the sound of the queenies and Brent's annual year end fade. They lost 3 of the last 4, soon to be 5 of their last 6. The loss of Henderson put their defense in a tailspin. If da Bears put up 36, who can they stop? The Giants are licking their chops. Reading all the excuses from the queens fans is almost as much fun as watching da Bears beat them last night! I would really like to see a playoff beatdown on the queens by the Packers in the homerdome.


----------



## speckline

As I predicted, the Queens choked on the Bears. I was really disappointed that ESPN only showed Brent patting his cold little cheeks with heat packs only once. oke: 
Thye Queens are gagging down the stretch. They will lose their first playoff game! uke: 
AND THEN, we'll hear all the questionss about whether Farve is going to retire or play until mid June. :withstupid:


----------



## KEN W

speckline said:


> As I predicted, the Queens choked on the Bears. I was really disappointed that ESPN only showed Brent patting his cold little cheeks with heat packs only once. oke:
> Thye Queens are gagging down the stretch. They will lose their first playoff game! uke:
> AND THEN, we'll hear all the questionss about whether Farve is going to retire or play until mid June. :withstupid:


A Pukette uke: fan should know.....they are still living on their last SB in the mid 90's.They will dial it in in 2 weeks and call for tee times early Jan 11.At least they will probably be in Arizona where the golf courses are still open.Take the clubs along on the plane Pukers. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Longshot

KEN W said:


> A Pukette uke: fan should know.....they are still living on their last SB in the mid 90's.


Now that's hilarious coming from a queen fan still hoping for a first SB! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## KEN W

Glad you agree....Pukes aren't exactly loaded with recent SB trophies are they??? oke:

As for choking seems these have been forgotten.Any team can win on a given Sunday.Now losing to Tampa Bay is choking.A no win team at the time.Pukes really showed off in that game and really pounded the Bears didn't they????. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Philly lost to Oakland
Green Bay lost to Tampa Bay
New Orleans lost to Tampa Bay

Eagles beat the Bears 24-20
Packers beat the Bears 21-15
Packers beat the Bears 21-14


----------



## Colt

Ken,

Who are you going to cheer for after the Vikes move to LA? oke: oke: oke:


----------



## MOB

Keep drinking your lavender kool aid Kenny! How would you know what it's like to be "still living on their last SB"? The Packers have shored up their o line with both their veteran tackles back healthy again and are peaking at the prime time of the season. The queens are fading fast and you know it.


----------



## Longshot

I hear they are going to change the Mall of America Dome to now be called the Maxipad Dome in hopes it will stop the bleeding! :rollin: :rollin: oke:


----------



## KEN W

Colt said:


> Ken,
> 
> Who are you going to cheer for after the Vikes move to LA? oke: oke: oke:


Haven't you paid attention.....they aren't going anywhere.The people who own the LA stadium say they only want a team if they own it.Ziggy isn't going to sell the Vikings.Jacksonville will be in LA.

Or maybe Al Davis will get his head out of his butt and move back to LA where he should have stayed in the first place.....they have had blackouts of their games in 7 out of 8 home games this year.


----------



## KEN W

MOB said:


> Keep drinking your lavender kool aid Kenny! How would you know what it's like to be "still living on their last SB"? The Packers have shored up their o line with both their veteran tackles back healthy again and are peaking at the prime time of the season. The queens are fading fast and you know it.


Your head is full of swiss cheese again......you know......the cheese with holes in it?But then what can you expect form a swiss cheesehead?Keep building them up......makes the fall a lot harder to take.....they won't win a playoff game. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## MOB

Go Giants!!!! :beer:


----------



## rowdie

GO HOME GIANTS!! :rollin: :rollin:

How'bout dem COWBOYS!!! Vikes will get a Bye and home playoff game where they are UN-DEFEATED! :beer:

Anything, I mean anything can happen in the play-offs. 12-4, NFC North Champions, and a 1st round bye, all in all a hell of a year, and only one team ends up happy.


----------



## KEN W

To bad we had to watch the Pukers when so much was on the line in Dallas.Why force us to watch a pre-season game????I wonder who made that decision.Aught to be fired.Same for anyone in Wisc. who had to watch the Vikes after they drilled the Giants by half time.

Looks like there is no favorite in the NFC.....Colts and Chargers in the AFC Champioship game.


----------



## rowdie

I thought th Pacckers game was comming on the local Bis FOX station, but right as tey were running out the game switched, sweeeeet.


----------



## rowdie

Colt said:


> Is that the Vikings I hear? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


No Thats Aarron Rodgers in OT!! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## 870 XPRS

rowdie said:


> GO HOME GIANTS!! :rollin: :rollin:
> 
> How'bout dem COWBOYS!!! Vikes will get a Bye and home playoff game where they are UN-DEFEATED! :beer:
> 
> Anything, I mean anything can happen in the play-offs. 12-4, NFC North Champions, and a 1st round bye, all in all a hell of a year, and only one team ends up happy.


I just wanted to bring this post up again......MOB......where you at? Colt? Thanks for playing kids.......


----------



## MOB

Here I am, and I have a new second favorite team! Go Saints! The end is near, take cover and hide your purple **** for another year! :beer:


----------



## KEN W

There is still some life in Cheesehead land.Thought you guys all crawled in a hole somewhere.

Just think if the Vikes win the SB with the Puker's hall of fame QB.....the frosting on the cake would be.... if Favre retires.....the Vikes retire his jersey before the Pukes do. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Gonna be fun to watch.Either way....has been a great season.....having the Puker's hall of fame QB,beating the hated Pukers TWICE,winning the NFC North back to back years,watching the Vikes take the Cowgirls apart.


----------



## 9manfan

Colt said:


> Is that the Vikings I hear? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


Only four teams left and the Vikes are ONE of them,,,,,Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOB

KEN W said:


> There is still some life in Cheesehead land.Thought you guys all crawled in a hole somewhere.
> 
> Just think if the Vikes win the SB with the Puker's hall of fame QB.....the frosting on the cake would be.... if Favre retires.....the Vikes retire his jursey before the Pukes do. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
> 
> Gonna be fun to watch.Either way....has been a great season.....having the Puker's hall of fame QB,beating the hated Pukers TWICE,winning the NFC North back to back years,watching the Vikes take the Cowgirls apart.


Ye-ouch, it is painful to watch Brent play for the enemy. I can't even watch his interviews anymore, I have to change the channel.


----------



## rowdie

You could just root for him to win another Super Bowl!! My dad always rooted for the NFC Central teams when the Vikes didn't win the Division. He claimed it makes the division look better to the rest of the league. It could help the pychie of your team, (next year) knowing that if they could win the division, that they are the best, and should win it all. Kind of like when you root for the guy beats you out of a wrestling tournament, Its not so bad losing to the state champ, It could take the sting off a little.

Don't be a hater, it doesn't make your team any better. I don't hate the Pack, but I do hate the Cryboys. And I would root for the Pack over all east coast and CA. teams, except the Chargers. They've always been my AFC team to root for.


----------

